# Worried



## hockey_mom (Oct 23, 2008)

I was'nt sure which section to put this post in but seeing's it has to do with sex and dating I placed it in the sex section.I have been dating a man for about 2 weeks,we have had sex twice.
Sunday night he stayed at my place we went to bed thinking we were going to have sex we were into the foreplay and I gave him oral sex and had an orgasm instantly he was very apologetic and said what have you done to me we both laughed it did'nt bother me at all,we did'nt end up having sex cause he already had an orgasm.The next morning we had intercourse he left shortly after cause he had to go to work.
I called him after work and there was no answer and he never called me back,I have some major insecurities because this guy is amazing and I alway's think something is going to screw it up,now my only thought is did he think the sex was terrible and decided he does not want me in his life.When you are dating how often should you and him be seeing and talking to each other?Am I just being paranoid and insecure.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Give it a few days. The relationship is still young and the twists are already there.

draconis


----------



## Tawny Somers (Oct 31, 2008)

> I have been dating a man for about 2 weeks,we have had sex twice.


First mistake. Two weeks??? How can you even know someone, in two weeks? That is way too fast to begin a sexual relationship....unless that's all you want...


----------



## Aeval (Nov 3, 2008)

I think perhaps you are being paranoid. I have been there myself...

I also worry that if you are looking for a lasting relationship, perhaps jumping into sex at 2 weeks might not be the best move. I am by far no prude, but how can you connect on an emotional level if it becomes sexual that quickly?


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok Hockey Mom, it has been a week. Has this guy called you? If so, what did he say? Give us an update.


----------



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

We have seen each other a few times since my post,he call's me and I call him.My daughter and I are going to his place for dinner tonight and he is coming to my place for dinner on Sat night.
I am feeling alittle more secure now I do feel very strongly towards him but I know that I have to take it slow,I also know that having sex early was a mistake but it happend.He asked me if I would marry again why do you think he would ask that?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

trexy66 said:


> We have seen each other a few times since my post,he call's me and I call him.My daughter and I are going to his place for dinner tonight and he is coming to my place for dinner on Sat night.
> I am feeling alittle more secure now I do feel very strongly towards him but I know that I have to take it slow,I also know that having sex early was a mistake but it happend.He asked me if I would marry again why do you think he would ask that?


wait a minute...wasn't it a "hockey_mom" who originally posted the question???? tell me i'm confused...


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tawny Somers said:


> First mistake. Two weeks??? How can you even know someone, in two weeks? That is way too fast to begin a sexual relationship....unless that's all you want...



Is having sex a bad thing even if you talked to the guy once on the phone..later then lived with that person and then married..heck i did it and it was the best choice i ever made..whats so wrong with sex?!? i never really understand why sex is so bad but save it for the one you care about/love .


----------

